# Allen Edmonds "Meet the CEO" Store Receptions Upcoming in New York and Phoenix



## AllenEdmondsCEO (Mar 17, 2009)

Greetings AAAC Members --

We've been holding "Meet the CEO" customer receptions in our stores over the past couple of years, and one of our store managers suggested I should let you all know when they are. Smart idea. 

I'm going to be in New York this week and we have receptions planned for Tuesday, May 1st, at our 44th Street store across from Brooks Brothers' headquarters from 11:30 to 1:00. We have another at our Madison and 55th St store on Wednesday, May 2nd, from 11:30 to 1:00, and another later that same day in our Rockefeller Center store on Avenue of the Americas from 5:00 to 7:00. If you're in New York and have time, it'd be great to see you there.

Our next reception will be in Phoenix in our store at the Biltmore Fashion Mall on May 17th, starting about 5:00. My flight lands at 4:00, so I'll get there as soon as I can. 

As always, thanks for the great input, ideas, feedback and support we receive from the AAAC community. If you can make one of these times, it'd be great to see you and I'd appreciate the opportunity.

Be well,
Paul


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Come on out to the Denver store at cherry creek! I'm planning on buying my first pair of AE's (hamptons) there. Your trip sounds like a great idea, incidentally.


----------



## poorboy (Feb 23, 2012)

As I am in a different country, the chances of meeting you is slim, but I will say you make yourself very accessible for a CEO.

If you are looking for feedback, I have some questions.

Are there any plans to introduce the Fifth Avenues and Strands in merlot as a standard colour instead of a custom colour? The difference between the Park Avenue (available in merlot) and the Fifth Avenue, and the McAllister (also available in merlot) and the Strand appears to only be the toecap, but to get a Fifth Avenue or Strand in merlot is an extra $125.

Same question as above about McAllisters being available in dark brown burnished.

Are there any plans to reintroduce a more formal patent leather balmoral like the Copley?

Any plans for a Chelsea boot, or is that market too narrow?

Does Allen Edmonds supply the footwear for Mad Men?


----------



## andrel42 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dear Paul,

I wish I could make it but won't be in NY this week. 

As a long time Swiss customer, please pass my regards and compliments to William M. of the 44th street shop (from his favorite Swiss customer) as he has always been extremely helpful during my visits or email requests!

Customer service in this part of the world is unfortunately something of the past but thankfully this is still something that exists on your side of the "pond" !

Thank you
Andre


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

These are most enjoyable events. I had the genuine pleasure of meeting Mr. Grangaard and other members of the A-E team at the A-E store at South Coast Plaza last year.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

JLibourel said:


> These are most enjoyable events. I had the genuine pleasure of meeting Mr. Grangaard and other members of the A-E team at the A-E store at South Coast Plaza last year.


I missed that unfortunately, but hope he will be making a return trip to California.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Paul, I look forward to meeting you at the Phoenix store, I love dealing with the guys at that store!


----------

